# Elon Musk: What changed in a decade (60 Minutes)



## Gavyne (Jul 7, 2018)

So 60 Minutes aired tonight, with what I thought was a pretty boring interview. CBS tried to drive a narrative and made heavy edits so you barely heard Elon speak. But, I thought this segment of 60 Minutes Overtime was very interesting and worth watching.


----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

Yeah, the overtime was much better than the main part. Really, what's interesting is watching the old 2008 interview (which ironically I had done a few days ago). Lutz's haughty, self-assured confidence is fun to see.


----------



## ADK46 (Aug 4, 2018)

While watching Leslie Stahl standing next to the Model 3 assembly line, I remembered standing in front of a turbine rotor with my GE boss many years ago. It had blades made of a revolutionary material we had developed, and was headed for a big engine test. It doesn't get any better than that for a metallurgist. But my boss was the sort that lived in his head, pondering abstractions, and was ignoring this concrete reality of our achievement. I had to say "Look at it!"

Stahl stood there, consumed with the abstractions of SEC actions and failing to maintain a "CEO-ish" image, oblivious to the cars passing by - concrete examples of an incredible engineering achievement.

Musk used her perfectly formed hair as an example of the superficiality of pursuing an image. This is something only an engineer might say, oblivious to social skills. Balance!


----------



## Steve Martin (Jan 7, 2017)

Interview with Jerome Guillen not on the aired interview.


----------



## Steve Martin (Jan 7, 2017)

Most of the clips on 60 Minutes' Youtube channel are just clips from the interview. Here's one with some content that I don't recall from the interview.


----------



## Gavyne (Jul 7, 2018)

Happy to see Elon calling out 60 Minutes:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1072351502654672897

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1072528643488972802


----------



## Dan D (Oct 11, 2018)

I decided to re-watch this again last night (first watch was on my iphone while running on the treadmill)...

This was such a disgraceful, naysayer interview/piece in my opinion. I was trying to find *ONE* positive question or comment from Leslie. Couldn't do it. Everything was...

- reports of poor work conditions
- why can't you meet deadlines?
- what's up with using Twitter?
- couldn't make the $35,000 car yet
- "Are you serious? Look at you."
- Did you smoke pot (Leslie, it's basically legal everywhere now)
- Could someone else run the company?
- 'they' say you're this, 'they' say you're that
- you almost went bankrupt?
- you are interest in old GM factories? (oh, the humanity)

Leslie, yes, the man is quirky and a bit of a loose cannon. But all he's trying to do is make a positive global impact by MAKING NICE CARS that happen to be electric. You would think she was interviewing a convicted serial killer. I still have no idea what point she was trying to make to the viewers. I am OUT on Leslie Stahl (don't even care if I spelled her name incorrectly). You could see how nervous he was trying to answer her questions. He had to be asking himself why he even bothered subjecting himself to this.


----------

